# Welcher Preis wäre realistisch? (Mercury SL)



## t-s-k (7. Juli 2011)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
dieser Beitrag soll keine Eigenwerbung sein und ich hoffe, er wird nicht als solche aufgefasst. Ich bin lediglich etwas verunsichert und möchte um Euren Rat fragen.
Vor einer Woche habe ich hier im Markt mein Mercury SL inseriert (Link). Seit dem hat es über 200 Seitenaufrufe, doch keine einzige Kontaktaufnahme gegeben.

Liegt es am Preis? Ist es mit 1500 Euro wirklich noch zu teuer? Oder fehlt bei der Anzeige aus Eurer Sicht irgendetwas? Mir ist bewusst, dass bei derartigen Verkäufen Geduld angesagt ist, aber das Verhältnis von Besuchern zu tatsächlichen Interessenten wirft bei mir doch Fragen auf

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Tim


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2011)

t-s-k schrieb:


> Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
> dieser Beitrag soll keine Eigenwerbung sein und ich hoffe, er wird nicht als solche aufgefasst. Ich bin lediglich etwas verunsichert und möchte um Euren Rat fragen.
> Vor einer Woche habe ich hier im Markt mein Mercury SL inseriert (Link). Seit dem hat es über 200 Seitenaufrufe, doch keine einzige Kontaktaufnahme gegeben.
> 
> ...



Dein erster Eintrag im Bikemarkt? 200 Seitenaufrufe ist nicht viel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

